# health/education promoter



## aqua (Oct 23, 2015)

Γεια σε όλες/όλους!

Πολύ ντρέπομαι που μόνο όταν έχω πρόβλημα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και δυστυχώς μάλλον θα συνεχίσω να ντρέπομαι... Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχετε!

Έχω μια ερώτηση βασικά από τα ισπανικά, αλλά και από τα αγγλικά γίνεται κατανοητό. Γράφω μια μπροσούρα για τους Ζαπατίστας στο Μεξικό οι οποίοι έχουν τον εξής όρο για τα άτομα που έχουν αρμοδιότητες στην εκπαίδευση και την υγεία: promotores de educación και promotores de salud. Το έχω μεταφράσει ως "προωθούντες την εκπαίδευση/υγεία" αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου. Υπάρχει καμιά άλλη ιδέα;;

ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2015)

Χμμ, το προαγωγοί έχει καεί. Πολύ κοντά στο πρωτότυπο είναι οι _προωθητές_, αλλά προωθητές χώματος είναι οι μπουλντόζες. Πάει κι αυτό. Αν πας στο «υποστηρικτές»; Αλλά κι αυτό δεν κάθεται καλά. Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί μια επιτούτου λεξιπλασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2015)

Μια και το promoters μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και συνώνυμο του sponsors, μήπως να λέγαμε "ανάδοχοι";

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς αρμοδιότητες έχουν αυτοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2015)

Αν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους με «υπουργικές» ιδιότητες, ίσως μπορείς να καταφύγεις σε αναλογίες από δικές μας (ομολογουμένως μακρινές και τραβηγμένες) αντιστοιχίες: τους «μινίστρους» του 1823 ή τους «γραμματείς» της ΠΕΕΑ το 1944.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Όταν δεν είναι άτομα και είναι φορείς, συνηθίζεται το «φορείς προώθησης».


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Για άτομα, να το πούμε «υπεύθυνοι προώθησης»;


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2015)

Κάπως τεχνοκρατικά δεν είναι τα "ανάδοχοι", "υπεύθυνοι/φορείς προώθησης"; Για τους Ζαπατίστας πρόκειται... Κάτι σε "οργανωτές", ίσως;


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2015)

... Ή "διαχειριστές", για να το μεσιάσουμε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Καλά λες. Εμένα ο νους ήταν στο τι θα βάλω στον τίτλο. (Το «συμπαραστάτες» περνά το ζαπατιστικό γλωσσικό κριτήριο; )


----------



## Katharina (Oct 23, 2015)

Γεια σε όλους. Μήπως "υπεύθυνοι για ζητήματα εκπαίδευσης και υγείας";


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2015)

Katharina said:


> Γεια σε όλους. Μήπως "υπεύθυνοι για ζητήματα εκπαίδευσης και υγείας";



Ωραίο, +1!


----------



## aqua (Oct 23, 2015)

Πω πω απαντήσεις!

Οι promotores de educación βασικά έχουν αρμοδιότητες δασκάλου σε ζαπατιστικό σχολείο. Είναι μέλη των κοινοτήτων με κατάρτιση δασκάλου που παράσχουν για κάποιο διάστημα αυτή την υπηρεσία προς την κοινότητα αμισθί και μετά επιστρέφουν στις δουλειές τους. Οι promotores de salud κάνουν το αντίστοιχο στα ζαπατιστικά κέντρα υγείας που υπάρχουν σε κάθε κοινότητα, πάλι για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά επιστρέφουν στην κανονική τους ζωή. Και για την εκπαίδευση και για την υγεία υπάρχουν επιτροπές που ελέγχουν πώς πάει το πράγμα, οπότε μάλλον εκεί θα πήγαινε το "υπεύθυνοι για ζητήματα εκπαίδευσης και υγείας" που προτάθηκε. Δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους "δάσκαλος" και "γιατρός" γιατί δημιουργούν διαφορά ισχύος και τα δίπολα ασθενούς-γιατρού και μαθητή-δασκάλου. Είναι μέλη των κοινοτήτων, όπως είναι και οι ασθενείς και οι μαθητές, και απλά προωθούν την υγεία ή την εκπαίδευση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2015)

Συμφωνώ. 
Απλούστερα ακόμη, *υπεύθυνος υγείας / υπεύθυνος εκπαίδευσης*.
Του νίκελ είναι πιο σαφές, αλλά πιο μακρύ: *υπεύθυνος προώθησης της υγείας / υπεύθυνος προώθησης της εκπαίδευσης*.


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2015)

Αυτή η διάκριση των _promotores _από τις αντίστοιχες Επιτροπές περιπλέκει τα πράγματα... "Φροντιστές" τότε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2015)

Ίσως «φταίνε» και οι φροντιστές του rogne (που αρχικά τους διάβασα κατά λάθος «φορτιστές» και μου άρεσε  ) ,αλλά με το που διάβασα την περιγραφή του έργου τους μού κόλλησε το _πολλαπλασιαστές_ (της παιδείας, της υγείας) και στο μυαλό μου γυρίζουν (χωρίς όμως να κάθονται ήσυχα να τις πιάσω) διάφορες παρεμφερείς έννοιες από το μάρκετινγκ, την ενδυνάμωση κ.λπ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 23, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε και "συντονιστές".


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 23, 2015)

Αναφορικά με τους promotores de educación, να πούμε ότι υπάρχει μια κλασική μετάφραση όπου επιλέχθηκε ο _*παιδαγωγός*_ για να αποδοθεί αυτή η αρμοδιότητα. 
Προσοχή, εννοώ ότι μιλάμε για την ίδια αρμοδιότητα κατ' ουσίαν, όχι για τη συγκεκριμένη (κατά λέξη) έκφραση.


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2015)

Πολύ κοντά στον προς αποφυγή "δάσκαλο" δεν είναι ο "παιδαγωγός"; Δεν έχει και αντίστοιχο για τον _promoter _υγείας... 

Πάντως, μετά από αυτή τη μεγάλη βόλτα, είναι αλήθεια ότι βρίσκει κανείς γκουγκλάροντας ένα αρκετά επίσημο "προωθητής υγείας", εδώ, εκτός του πλαισίου των Ζαπατίστας.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 24, 2015)

.....
Ας πέσει και η άλλη παντόφλα για να κοιμηθούμε ήσυχοι. 

Η δική μου εικόνα είναι ότι μπορεί κάποια/ος να επιλέξει:
α) το τολμηρό ζευγάρι _παιδαγωγός_ / _θεραπευτής_,
β) τα _υπεύθυνος προώθησης της υγείας_ / _υπεύθυνος προώθησης της εκπαίδευσης_ (κάπως μακρύ, όντως),
γ) τους _φροντιστές υγείας / εκπαίδευσης_ (αν και ο _φροντιστής υγείας_ έχει εδραιωθεί με διαφορετικό νόημα).

Άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με το θέμα (Τσιάπας - Ζαπατίστας), και επιχειρούν να τα περιγράψουν όλα αυτά ή να μεταφράσουν σχετικά κείμενα, τους έχουν πει και _προωθητές της υγείας/εκπαίδευσης_ ή _προωθούντες την υγεία/εκπαίδευση_.

Κι ένα σχόλιο για τους φροντιστές της Τσιάπας: καμία σχέση, φυσικά, με τη δική μας μεγαλειώδη ιδαιτερότητα, τον κορμό της οικονομίας μας, τα φροντιστήριά μας...


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 24, 2015)

rogne said:


> Πολύ κοντά στον προς αποφυγή "δάσκαλο" δεν είναι ο "παιδαγωγός"; Δεν έχει και αντίστοιχο για τον _promoter _υγείας...
> 
> Πάντως, μετά από αυτή τη μεγάλη βόλτα, είναι αλήθεια ότι βρίσκει κανείς γκουγκλάροντας ένα αρκετά επίσημο "προωθητής υγείας", εδώ, εκτός του πλαισίου των Ζαπατίστας.



Τώρα το είδα.

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά -όχι και πολύ λεπτή- και δεν θα πάω πολύ μακριά, ας δούμε το ΛΚΝ:

διαπαιδαγωγώ [δiapeδaγoγó]: χρησιμοποιώ διάφορα μέσα, μεθόδους κτλ. με στόχο την ηθική και πνευματική ανάπτυξη ενός νέου κυρίως ατόμου.

διδάσκω: 1. μεταδίδω γνώσεις σε κπ., κυρίως για δάσκαλο ή για καθηγητή που ακολουθώντας μια διδακτική μέθοδο μεταδίδει σε μαθητή συστηματοποιημένες γνώσεις από έναν τομέα της επιστήμης ή της τέχνης. 2. δίνω ένα δίδαγμα. α. αναπτύσσω μια ηθική ή φιλοσοφική θεωρία ή κηρύσσω θρησκευτικές αρχές, β. νουθετώ, δίνω σε κπ. συμβουλές που είναι καταστάλαγμα της πείρας μου.


ΥΓ. Το παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ για το _διαπαιδαγωγώ_ αναφέρεται σε δάσκαλο, αλλά αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ, μιας και μπορούμε κάλλιστα να πούμε, αντίστροφα, ότι, π.χ., _βεβαίως και οι δάσκαλοι θα πρέπει να είναι οι βασικοί υπεύθυνοι για την προώθηση της εκπαίδευσης στην κοινωνία_.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 24, 2015)

rogne said:


> Πολύ κοντά στον προς αποφυγή "δάσκαλο" δεν είναι ο "παιδαγωγός"; Δεν έχει και αντίστοιχο για τον _promoter _υγείας...



Και, επίσης, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν περάσουμε σε τόσο ευρείες γενικεύσεις, μάλλον θα αρχίσουμε να έχουμε πρόβλημα και με την _εκπαίδευση_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2015)

Το κακό με τους προωθητές δεν είναι μόνο ο προωθητής χώματος που ανέφερα αρχικά, αλλά και οι προωθητές των κάθε λογής προϊόντων. 

Γιατί άραγε δεν λέγονται απλώς εθελοντές υγείας/παιδείας ή εθελοντές θεραπευτές/δάσκαλοι ή εκπαιδευτές;


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2015)

Ωραίο και το "εθελοντές", στο πνεύμα, αν όχι στο γράμμα του πρωτότυπου. 

Κατανοητές οι ενστάσεις σου για τον "παιδαγωγό", Ντόμινε. Πάντως το ζεύγος "παιδαγωγός/θεραπευτής", έτσι σκέτο, δείχνει στα ελληνικά μια επαγγελματοποίηση που την αποφεύγει το πρωτότυπο.

ΥΓ. Και για να συνεχίσω με τις παράδοξες κυριολεκτικές αποδόσεις: διάφοροι, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των Γιατρών Χωρίς Σύνορα, κάνουν λόγο για "προαγωγούς υγείας". Η δε "προαγωγή υγείας" είναι μάλλον καθιερωμένο επιστημονικό αντικείμενο, αν και, απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω, οι λειτουργοί του αποφεύγουν γενικά την ονομασία "προαγωγοί".


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2015)

Η λέξη _προαγωγός _συνδέεται με ένα σωρό ευγενικές έννοιες: προαγωγός πολιτισμού, προαγωγός πολιτικής, προαγωγός σταθερότητας. Γιατί όχι και _προαγωγός υγείας_, _προαγωγός εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας_; *Honni soit qui mal y pense*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2015)

Earion said:


> Η λέξη _προαγωγός _συνδέεται με ένα σωρό ευγενικές έννοιες: προαγωγός πολιτισμού, προαγωγός πολιτικής, προαγωγός σταθερότητας. Γιατί όχι και _προαγωγός υγείας_, _προαγωγός εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας_; *Honni soit qui mal y pense*.



Δεν είναι τόσο πολλά τα ευρήματα ώστε να τα θεωρήσει κανείς γνήσιο ξεθάρρεμα με τη χρήση. Τα λεξικά δεν τη δέχονται και οι τολμηροί δεν είναι πολλοί. Και, αν λείπει ο προσδιορισμός, άντε να πεις ότι «μετά την επίσκεψη θα παρατεθεί δείπνο προς τιμήν των προαγωγών».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2015)

Αν τους πούμε πρόμαχους υγείας/παιδείας; Αμέσως γίνεται σαφές ότι πρόκειται για κάτι αλλιώτικο, θετικό και εθελοντικό, ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2015)

Τόσες ώρες έχουν περάσει και ακόμα να αντιληφθείτε το μεγαλείο της πρότασης... *Συμπαραστάτες παιδείας. Συμπαραστάτες υγείας.*

 :inno:


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2015)

Μα πότε έγινε αυτή η πρόταση;... Εμένα μ' αρέσει, και πρέπει να είναι η τρίτη ή η τέταρτη που εγκρίνω (εκτός απ' τις δικές μου εννοώ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2015)

rogne said:


> Μα πότε έγινε αυτή η πρόταση;...



Τέτοια ώρα χτες, ήδη από το #9, από τη στιγμή που χτύπησε το καμπανάκι «Ζαπατίστας».


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2015)

Αβλεψία Στραβομάρα μου. (Μην τα βάζεις σε παρένθεση αυτά άλλη φορά!)

Να μας πει και η ενδιαφερόμενη προς τα πού γέρνει, μήπως βγάλουμε πρόεδρο νικητή όρο.

Δεν διαγράφω άλλο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2015)

Τους συμπαραστάτες θα τους προτιμούσα ακέφαλους  πάντως. Σκέτους παραστάτες.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 24, 2015)

.....
Ας ρίξουμε στο τραπέζι και τους _*λειτουργούς εκπαίδευσης / υγείας*_, τους οποίους είδα σ' αυτό εδώ το πολύ σοβαρό και όμορφο -κτγμ- κείμενο και πολύ μου άρεσαν.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2015)

:up: και για τον όρο και για το κείμενο. 

Έχω σπάσει κάθε ατομικό ρεκόρ ευκολίας εδώ, ελπίζω λόγω των πολύ καλών προτάσεων και όχι από άδηλα ψυχικά αίτια...


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2015)

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση κι ευχαριστώ όλες/ους για τις απαντήσεις. Συγκεντρώνω τις προτάσεις που είναι πιο κοντά στην ιδιότητα (δεν μετράω ως θετική ψήφο την πρόταση):

- προαγωγοί υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (θετικές ψήφοι 1, αρνητική 1)
- προωθητές υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (-1)
- υπεύθυνοι προώθησης υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (+3, -1)
- υπεύθυνοι υγείας/εκπαίδευσης
- φροντιστές υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (+1)
- (το 'εθελοντές' δυστυχώς απορρίπτεται γιατί μπορεί να μην πληρώνονται, αλλά δεν είναι εθελοντές, πράγμα που διευκρινίζουν και οι ίδιοι)
- πρόμαχοι υγείας/εκπαίδευσης
- συμπαραστάτες υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (+1)
- παραστάτες υγείας/εκπαίδευσης
- λειτουργοί υγείας/εκπαίδευσης (+1)

Το 'υπεύθυνοι προώθησης υγείας/εκπαίδευσης' είναι πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο και στη ροή του κειμένου ίσως μπορεί να μείνει 'υπεύθυνοι υγείας'. Το 'συμπαραστάτες υγείας/εκπαίδευσης' θαρρώ πως αποδίδει μια χαρά την ιδιότητα. Το 'παραστάτες' μού φέρνει στο νου την παραστάδα, αλλά θα μπορούσε... Και το 'λειτουργοί υγείας/εκπαίδευσης' μ' αρέσει. Θαρρώ πως κλείνω προς το '(συμ)παραστάτες'... Ε;;

(σας αγαπώ όλες/ους)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

—1 στους _παραστάτες_: Στους _συμπαραστάτες_ σκεφτόμαστε περισσότερο το _συμπαρίσταμαι_, ενώ στους _παραστάτες_ το _παρίσταμαι_ και τους παραστάτες του σημαιοφόρου. 

Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνάθροιση.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> —1 στους _παραστάτες_: Στους _συμπαραστάτες_ σκεφτόμαστε περισσότερο το _συμπαρίσταμαι_, ενώ στους _παραστάτες_ το _παρίσταμαι_ και τους παραστάτες του σημαιοφόρου.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνάθροιση.



+1 στην άποψη του nickel για τους _παραστάτες_.

Τώρα, για τους _συμπαραστάτες_, να θυμίσω ότι αυτοί (οι promotores de educación/salud) είναι μέλη της κοινότητας (το 'χει πει από νωρίς η aqua), άρα είναι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι και δεν έρχονται ως βοηθοί, ούτε απ' έξω ούτε από δίπλα. Αναλαμβάνουν μια αρμοδιότητα οι ίδιοι, δεν πάνε να βοηθήσουν (συμπαρασταθούν) κάποιον που έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει μια εργασία. Ούτε συμπαραστάτες της κοινότητας είναι, γιατί όταν είσαι μέρος μιας ομάδας, δεν νοείται την ώρα της δράσης να σκεφτείς αν «θα συμπαρασταθείς» στην ομάδα σου ή όχι, αυτό ισχύει αξιωματικά. Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας τον τρόπο ζωής, που βασίζεται στη συλλογικότητα.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 27, 2015)

rogne said:


> :up: και για τον όρο και για το κείμενο.
> 
> Έχω σπάσει κάθε ατομικό ρεκόρ ευκολίας εδώ, ελπίζω λόγω των πολύ καλών προτάσεων και όχι από άδηλα ψυχικά αίτια...



Αναφορικά με τους λειτουργούς, νομίζω ότι ισχύει το πρώτο (_λόγω των πολύ καλών προτάσεων_). ;)

Ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι και τα άδηλα ψυχικά αιτία μπορούν να παίξουν πολύ καλό ρόλο όταν γίνονται το καύσιμο μιας έντιμης/ειλικρινούς αναζήτησης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2015)

Σε άλλες περιστάσεις θα πρότεινα και τους *αρωγούς* παιδείας και υγείας, αλλά ο dominotheory σωστά επισημαίνει ότι και η αγγλική λέξη και η ζαπατιστική τάξη δεν βλέπουν άτομα που βοηθούν άτομα αλλά άτομα που προάγουν την παιδεία και την υγεία, αλλά προσοχή να μη φανεί ότι κάνουμε διακρίσεις και ότι υπάρχει Α που βοηθά τον Β.


----------



## aqua (Jan 16, 2016)

για να κλείσει το νήμα, απλά να πω ότι έστειλα το κείμενο με την απόδοση 'υποστηριχτές'. Μου φάνηκε πιο βατό.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 22, 2017)

aqua said:


> για να κλείσει το νήμα, απλά να πω ότι έστειλα το κείμενο με την απόδοση 'υποστηριχτές'. Μου φάνηκε πιο βατό.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους



Αμ, δεν κλείνουν έτσι εύκολα τα νήματα στη Λεξιλογία, aqua μου, μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνουν... 

Λοιπόν, επανέρχομαι για να κάνω γνωστό ότι η απόδοση που έχει επικρατήσει για τους *promotores* είναι οι *λειτουργοί* (ένα καλό παράδειγμα, εδώ). Κι όταν λέω «επικρατήσει», μιλώ για τους ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται κι έχουν διαρκή επαφή με την Τσιάπας, τους Ζαπατίστας και γενικότερα με το ιθαγενικό κίνημα του Μεξικού και, βεβαίως, συχνά ενημερώνουν κι εμάς, τους υπόλοιπους.

Είχα την ευκαιρία να το επιβεβαιώσω αυτό πρόσφατα, όταν ρώτησα, σχετικά με το υπό εξέταση ζήτημα, φίλη η οποία συμμετείχε στην καμπάνια Ένα σχολείο για την Τσιάπας και η οποία εξακολουθεί να διατηρεί στενούς δεσμούς με τους Ζαπατίστας, να ταξιδεύει στο Μεξικό και να ενημερώνει (με κείμενα και ομιλίες) σχετικά με τις εμπειρίες αυτές.


----------

